# Need a receiver with multizone functionality



## Pinned (May 13, 2012)

Looking for a receiver for a restaurant. It must have dual zone functionality and the ability to receive audio out over HDMI. The ability to play different sources in different zones would be nice but is not essential. Also needs to have a very easy to use interface accessible by an iOS app or maybe via web browser - a TV will not always be accessible.

I was looking at the Pioneer VSX-1023, I have the 1022 and am very happy but the 1023 has terrible reviews. What else is out there in the sub $500 bracket? Yamaha?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Pinned said:


> Looking for a receiver for a restaurant. It must have dual zone functionality and the ability to receive audio out over HDMI. The ability to play different sources in different zones would be nice but is not essential. Also needs to have a very easy to use interface accessible by an iOS app or maybe via web browser - a TV will not always be accessible.
> 
> I was looking at the Pioneer VSX-1023, I have the 1022 and am very happy but the 1023 has terrible reviews. What else is out there in the sub $500 bracket? Yamaha?


I`d get this:Newegg.com - Refurbished: Yamaha 7.2-Channel Dual Zone Receiver, HTR-7065


----------

